# Went for a drive in the sun



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

With the sun shining on Sunday thought id go for a drive in the RS


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning motor


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice car and great pics


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunning mate.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very very nice.


----------



## barkerp (Feb 4, 2013)

stunning love these cars


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice! Like the subdued lighting too :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice car fella and love the pics


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

As per everyone else, lovely car and stunning photographs:argie:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

simply stunning


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

would have loved to of been that passenger seat


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

is that the A54 above buxton?


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the final pic! Who parked the focus in the way of that gorgeous sunset though?


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Excellent! Really like the first pic too


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

738ALR said:


> is that the A54 above buxton?


Yes it is mate 1st 2 are outside the cat and fiddle pub and the other is heading back towards macclesfield.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

White overlays front and rear suit it...KMS Thunderstorm?

Looking great matey..must get pics of mine posted up


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

sbrocks said:


> White overlays front and rear suit it...KMS Thunderstorm?
> 
> Looking great matey..must get pics of mine posted up


virtually standard atm im fancying a Firestorm which is KMS' slightly toned down version


----------

